
CERN Public Computing Challenge 2015 - cdubzzz
http://test4theory.cern.ch/challenge/
======
Create
"How should we make it attractive for them [young people] to spend 5,6,7 years
in our field, be satisfied, learn about excitement, but finally be qualified
to find other possibilities?" \-- H. Schopper

Potential missing staff in some areas is a separate issue, and educational
programmes are not designed to make up for it. On-the-job learning and
training are not separated but dynamically linked together, benefiting to both
parties. In my three years of operation, I have unfortunately witnessed cases
where CERN duties and educational training became contradictory and even
conflicting.

[http://ombuds.web.cern.ch/blog/2013/06/lets-not-confuse-
stud...](http://ombuds.web.cern.ch/blog/2013/06/lets-not-confuse-students-and-
fellows-missing-staff)

Resolution of the Staff Council

\- the Management does not propose to align the level of basic CERN salaries
with those chosen as the basis for comparison;

\- in the new career system a large fraction of the staff will have their
advancement prospects, and consequently the level of their pension, reduced
with respect to the current MARS system;

\- the overall reduction of the advancement budget will have a negative impact
on the contributions to the CERN Health Insurance System (CHIS);

[http://cds.cern.ch/journal/CERNBulletin/2015/46/Staff%20Asso...](http://cds.cern.ch/journal/CERNBulletin/2015/46/Staff%20Association/2063669?ln=en)

The situation is equally difficult for postdocs trying to make the jump to a
junior faculty position or a permanent job at a national lab. The Snowmass
Young Physicists survey received responses from 956 early-career researchers,
including 343 postdocs. But INSPIRE currently lists just 152 "junior"
positions, including 61 in North America. And the supply of jobs isn't likely
to increase, says John Finley, an astrophysicist at Purdue University in West
Lafayette, Indiana, who is leading a search to replace two senior particle
physicists.

Indeed, even while giving complete satisfaction, they have no forward vision
about the possibility of pursuing a career at CERN.

This lack of an element of social responsibility in the contract policy is
unacceptable. Rather than serve as a cushion of laziness for supervisors, who
often have only a limited and utilitarian view when defining the opening of an
IC post, the contract policy must ensure the inclusion of an element of social
justice, which is cruelly absent today.

[http://staff-
association.web.cern.ch/content/unsatisfactory-...](http://staff-
association.web.cern.ch/content/unsatisfactory-contract-policy)

Pensions which will be applicable to new recruits as of 1 January 2012; the
Management and CERN Council adopted without any concertation and decided in
June 2011 to adopt very unfavourable mesures for new recruits.

[http://www.gac-
epa.org/History/Bulletins/42-2012-04/Bulletin...](http://www.gac-
epa.org/History/Bulletins/42-2012-04/Bulletin42-en.html)

precarity at CERN, aka cheap disposable temp labour w/o healthcare:
[http://www.tdg.ch/geneve/actu-genevoise/suisse-prete-
aider-e...](http://www.tdg.ch/geneve/actu-genevoise/suisse-prete-aider-
employes-detaches-cern/story/15383927)

~~~
kfrenzy
How is this in anyway related to the link?

